# SEC charges 2 with trading on Stern deal



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> U.S. regulators said on Monday they charged two individuals with insider trading ahead of news in 2004 that radio shock jock Howard Stern was moving to Sirius Satellite Radio Inc..


More

http://today.reuters.com/news/newsa...2_RTRUKOC_0_US-FINANCIAL-SEC-STERN.xml&rpc=22


----------

